# I lost 1,2 GHz  [solved]

## d135-1r43

I've upgraded my kernel to 2.20-gentoo-r8 and suddenly my CoreDuo lost 2x 0.6 GHz. I'm quite shure that my Thinkpad X60s has a CoreDuo with 2x1,6 Gigs, but now the frequency-scaling only allows 125MHz to 1GHz. I noticed that there were some changes in the freq-scaling (throttling?) system, but loosing power is surely no new feature. How do I get my power back?

```

# cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: p4-clockmod

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 125 MHz - 1.00 GHz

  available frequency steps: 125 MHz, 250 MHz, 375 MHz, 500 MHz, 625 MHz, 750 MHz, 875 MHz, 1.00 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 125 MHz and 1.00 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.00 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: p4-clockmod

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 1

  hardware limits: 125 MHz - 1.00 GHz

  available frequency steps: 125 MHz, 250 MHz, 375 MHz, 500 MHz, 625 MHz, 750 MHz, 875 MHz, 1.00 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 125 MHz and 1.00 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.00 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).
```

Last edited by d135-1r43 on Thu Jun 07, 2007 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## john-boro

It's because you have the p4-clockmod driver in use, which shows up as pentium 4 clock modulation in the kernel menuconfig. For core duo you want the speedstep_centrino driver instead.

----------

## d135-1r43

That was the problem. P4 was compiled in and centrino was only built as a module.

----------

